# soap scum and grease



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

What are the best cleaners for battling these two conditions?

I have recently become employed cleaning vacant apartments, and these are the worst problem areas so far.


Thank you


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I use vinegar and baking soda for soap scum. For grease, I use dish detergent and baking soda. If that doesn't work, I use products like 409 or Totally Awesome degreasers as a last resort.


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

Try a 50/50 mix of Dawn Dish Soap and White Vinegar. Mix it up in a spray bottle, spray on soap scum, let sit for 30 mins., then scrub. This mixture really works.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Dishwasher granules in hot water. The BEST in my opinion. Dilute about 1/4 cup in about a gallon of hot water. This can also be used for linoleum...but it will not be shiny.

Tupperware suggested this for greasy bowls (before they were dishwasher safe.) Remember how the bowls would remain sticky?


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i ditto the dawn / vinegar combo. works like a charm. it worked so well that i had FUN cleaning a really dirty bathtub!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We use a dawn and vinegar mix too. The secret is in letting it sit to make cleaning virtually effortless. If you have scale buildup around your faucets, pour on some straight vinegar and let it sit about 30 minutes and it will come right off. Vinegar is the best thing you can use for cleaning!


----------

